# Fording / Wading depth



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I've lost track of how many times the road to our house has flooded since August.

I looked up the Fording Wading Depth for several BMWs in the US owner's manuals.

e89 Z4 250mm / 9.8"
F30 3 series 250mm / 9.8" including the xDrive version










X1 300mm / 12"

2012 X3 500mm / 19.8"
2007 X3 500mm / 19.8"


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

We had a torrential downpour here in San Diego yesterday, 2" total in 24 hours in some areas, and of course there were flooded streets, intersections, and underpasses, and tons of accidents.

I saw one report on the news yesterday where they talked to a guy whose sedan died in the middle of a flooded intersection. The video showed the interior of his car which was flooded up to the bottom of his seat. Here's what he said: "Well, the guy in front of me suddenly stopped so I went around him." Oh yeah, the other guy's car had also died. Doh!

Another woman went around a police blockade into a flooded intersection with her SUV and promptly had her vehicle die. Lifeguards in canoes "rescued" both of them!


----------

